# Dwarf puffer with dwarf cichlids?



## Great Barrier Nano (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi,

I guess I'm looking for opinions on whether a dwarf puffer could cohabitate with a pair of checkerboard cichlids in a 30 long (which includes some tetras, glowlight danios and a couple of cories).

The puffer is trained to eat frozen food from a pipette and also eats snails so he's always rotund looking and never bothers the other fish. 

The tank is heavily planted, rocks etc etc. 

It's just a thought but decided it could be interesting to know what others think. 

Cheers!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Depends on the puffer and what food source it's used to. I keep my puffers fat and they leave everything alone, including cherry shrimps. 

The only time I see them aggressive is when one puffer invades the other's sleep area, interestingly enough, Ottos and cherry shrimps invoke no reaction.


----------



## Great Barrier Nano (Jan 9, 2015)

I think I follow a similar method to you; keep them fat and keep them happy! As I said he seems fine and I'm yet to see it bother anything other then the MTS.

I'm not going to rush into anything just yet, I'll see if his personality develops into that of a terror or stays as is. It's interesting that you can keep shrimp with yours though, I presumed that would be a no-go.


----------

